# Top knots



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok got a reallt goofy question. My poor little Scooby has really really bad tearing. So after finding this site I decided to get the hair out of his face. The male members of my family think he now looks like a girl. But I find it was easier to clean him and keep him dry.
So do any other boy owners use top knots?

(please don't laugh at me )


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

There several forum members with males that keep them in topknots. When we had a male we kept him in a topknot. Its practical when it comes to the Hav.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane's boys look lovely in top knots, Leeann's too! I love topknots on my Marley when I can but right now the hair on his head is all broken off short! Here's a pic of Marley in his topknot.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sierra cut*

My favorite style and still working on it.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=sierra


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My Vinny wears a top knot as proud as anydog.
Carole


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now Scooby can wear his with pride


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup both my boys wear topknots and sometimes when mom runs out of boy colors they are proud to sport the pink ones LOL


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I noticed you all seem to use similar ties. Which ones work best. I have been using ouchless but they seem to cause plenty of ouch. Poor little Scooby.

Your dogs are so so cute x


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Christy! I love the photo of your crew!!

My boys are always in top knots, or they really wouldn't be able to see or eat! Their hair is quite long and would get in their mouths 

I just don't use "girl" colors for the bands! Okay, I might use the leftover pink ones on Scout when I know no one is coming over


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Jane!

The ties I like little girls sizes, I think they are Goody brand. These! http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10320318


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I swore when I got Loki, he'd never, ever be caught dead in a topknot....

At 11 months, the first thing I do each morning is brush the hair off his beautiful face and put it in a topknot.

It's the only way to see his gorgous eyes! Also, when we're in the backyard playing fetch, he misses 75% of the time when hair is in his eyes. I don't think it's good for them to have hair covering their eyes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Christy, I have tried that kind of band on Abby's hair and it would just slide right off. I had to get those tiny little latex ones as they are the only kind that will stay in and she can get those off if she tries hard enough!! They are supposed to be ouchless, too, but they're cheap so I just cut them off.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My boy wears a top knot and with any luck, always will. Right now it is more thick than long and I confess, he has to wear pig tails. Otherwise a single pony flops right, left and forward and defeats the purpose. He will hopefully outgrow this goofy stage and can wear a single, long, handsome pony.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness....I am soooo excited for Milo to have hair long enough to put in a top knot! I say Let them wear it with pride. Maybe you could find a tie that blends into his hair color and then it would be less 'girly'?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I use the same ones Christy uses. They wrap around 3 times and it is perfect. And if anyone says anything about a boy wearing them you just send for Vinny Pellegrino! He's the man and he will take care of it! lol
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy wears a top knot every day.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

So Scooby is now a regular top knotter, but he hates having me put it in he wriggles and wriggles 
Any tips? I have read through so many posts and sounds like most Havs like baths and grooming. Scooby hates baths and thinks grooming means "great opportunity to chew on mums hands"


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Lots and lots and lots of treats. That's how we've done it with Phoebe. She doesn't like the wet part of the bath, but she LOVES running around after. We taught her that baths mean lots and lots of bits of boiled chicken. She got the hang of it. She does hate having her topknot done. She wiggles, but when she gives up, she just rests her head so I can get it done. Wish she'd skip to that part sooner.
I've seen a very long haired boy with a special topknot: You part the hair that is below the band, stuff the ponytail through it, and sort of pull the whole thing inside out. It looks very elegant, and stays lower on the head, more like a roll than a pineapple top.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as top knots, they learn eventually it's part of a routine. Now I tell them "need to fix your pony" and they just lay down and let me do it. We went through a lot of wiggling before we got to this point.

What I am wondering, I am sure hair grows at different rates for all of them, but Evye is a year old and the hair on the top of her head is still super short !! I'm wondering when, if ever, she is will have a nice long pony, one that stays in for longer than an hour. She still has the "pineapple top". Good description.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Christy, I have tried that kind of band on Abby's hair and it would just slide right off. I had to get those tiny little latex ones as they are the only kind that will stay in and she can get those off if she tries hard enough!! They are supposed to be ouchless, too, but they're cheap so I just cut them off.


I have a bunch of those too, but Rufus's hair has always been so dry and breaks so I needed something more gentle to the hair! Then along came Marley who is anything but gentle on the coat!



milomyguy said:


> Oh my goodness....I am soooo excited for Milo to have hair long enough to put in a top knot! I say Let them wear it with pride. Maybe you could find a tie that blends into his hair color and then it would be less 'girly'?


They make tiny latex bands like Kathie mentioned that blend well. Be sure you carefully cut them out every night to avoid them tangling and pulling out hair.

Carole! LOLOL! Vinny is THE MAN!



scoobydoo said:


> So Scooby is now a regular top knotter, but he hates having me put it in he wriggles and wriggles
> Any tips?


Nothing you haven't heard before-practice, practice, practice! Scooby's still new to all this. With patience and luck, a year from now he will be an old pro at sitting still and getting his hair done!

My Marley slinks under tables when he sees me pick up a comb and brush. :redface: It's not from making ponies...he's always been a booger about grooming, but at a year and half, he's getting better! Only problem now is his head hair all broke off, just ike Rufus's did at this age! I wonder if it's a normal part of him blowing coat or someone furry snatched him baldheaded?? :frusty:


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I keep hearing "blowing coat" can someone fill me in on what this means 
Thanks for all the advice. Its nice to know I am not on my own.
I would love to do see pics of the "pineapple" style. Oh just noticed I need a signature. I wonder if I can figure that out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bailey loves his top knot. He sits patiently in the morning when I brush his hair and put it up. He knows he can see that way and his eyes don't tear. I use the Goody ones as well and frankly, I don't care what color they are. Bailey is all boy and if the designers can use purple, pink and orange in their shirts for men, I can certainly use them for my fella.

These are older pictures with the top knots, but here they are. Getting Milo's to stay in is another story. His hair is baby fine and silky.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I give Lola a flossie [curly chewy bone] when I brush her. She only gets this bone when she's being brushed & I take the bone away as soon as we're done. Now when she sees me take out the brush and comb she gets all excited, before I started giving her the bone she would run and hide. I just move the bone around so I can roll her on her back and get her tummy, switch sides, under the chin, etc. Hopefully I haven't created a monster in that she'll only let me brush her while she chews a bone when she's older... but this was the only way I could stop her from wiggling so much & really get a give her a good daily brushing. She even lets me put a topknot in now while she chews her bone [although it doesn't last long because she tries to rub it out on the floor]. Here's a pic of a freshly done 'do.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sharlene, at age two Abby's hair is still too short for a nice topknot and it has never been cut! I finally broke down and cut her some little shaggy bangs in the front and it looks pretty cute plus she can see now. The hair on the back half of her head is long, though. I guess she is just a slow grower!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe Evye will be a lifetime pineapple head !!! I think a lot of it is breakage. Bentley, male of course, has a nice, thick pony and is actually growing quite long.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All three on mine just lay there and let me do the pony. They all hate baths. Vinny tolerates the combing but would not list it as his top priority. Lulu screams when she sees the comb and Gabby, at 8 months, is not too fond of it.
Blowing coat begins about 9-12 months when they lose their baby coat. As it comes out it matts and becomes a big mess. This is when many go to puppy cuts. The thinner, silkier coats seem to get through this stage easier but the thick double coats are awful. I will soon see what Gabby is going to do. Her hair is thinner and silkier so I'm hoping for the best.
I am taking Gabby in next week to have the drier, baby coat ends scissored off. We will see if that helps.
Carole


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Carole how old is Gabby?
Scoobys coat is really dry and when I brush him his hair just frizzes out all over the place. 
Never looks like I groom him at all. So I can't imagine what he will look like when he blows his coat. So when are havs fully grown. I had a bad experience at the groomers and am now a little worried.
I thought I was getting Scooby from a reputable old style breeder. I met his parents (his dog is a ch) But my groomer said scooby is way bigger than any havanese she has seen and he was sure to grow some more. 
So I would really like to know when they stop growing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

scoobydoo said:


> I thought I was getting Scooby from a reputable old style breeder. I met his parents (his dog is a ch) But my groomer said scooby is way bigger than any havanese she has seen and he was sure to grow some more.
> So I would really like to know when they stop growing.


"old style breeder"? How big is Scooby and how old?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

> But my groomer said scooby is way bigger than any havanese she has seen and he was sure to grow some more.
> So I would really like to know when they stop growing.


How old is he, how much does he weigh, what is his height at the withers? The AKC height standard is:

Ranging in size from 8½ to 11½ inches tall at the shoulder.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

So I just weighed him and he is 8.3 pounds and about 10 inches (as best as I can measure lol) at his shoulders.
He will be six months old on the 18th of this month.
I am not to sure about the breeder. I visited her met mum and dad. Spoke to another breeder who had a puppy from her. She has bred dogs for many years but only Havanese for over 9 years. I just lost faith in her when I called for advice about nipping and she told me to smack his nose 
Anyway how does his height and weight sound?
Jo


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

scoobydoo said:


> So I just weighed him and he is 8.3 pounds and about 10 inches (as best as I can measure lol) at his shoulders.
> He will be six months old on the 18th of this month.
> I am not to sure about the breeder. I visited her met mum and dad. Spoke to another breeder who had a puppy from her. She has bred dogs for many years but only Havanese for over 9 years. I just lost faith in her when I called for advice about nipping and she told me to smack his nose
> Anyway how does his height and weight sound?
> Jo


His height and weight sound just fine to me! Maybe the only Havanese your groomer has seen were teeny tinys that came from a bad breeder who breeds them too small? I'll check and see if I can find my boys weights for that age and get back to you.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you that would be great 
I will not be using the same groomer again. Not sure she liked my sweet little guy.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

> I just lost faith in her when I called for advice about nipping and she told me to smack his nose


An old time breeder at my dog training club says to do the same thing. I think it's a generational thing...back in the day...this is how nipping was handled. It doesn't mean she's a bad breeder tho. Honestly, your pup looks just gorgeous.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok here, My Rufus at 6 months was 10.4 pounds and Marley was an even 10! I don't have their height at that age but they are now fully grown and within the height standard. Rufus is 16 pounds and Marley 13. They are both at good weights too. 

Your boy is adorable and I don't think there's anything at all wrong with his size, Boys are ususally a little bigger than the girls. He's very cute and if I were you, I would check around for another groomer too!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for your reassurance guys feel so much better now


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Thanks Jane!
> 
> The ties I like little girls sizes, I think they are Goody brand. These! http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10320318


Thanks for the link, Christy. I like those too - I have trouble finding them though. I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and head to Walmart - I've had such bad experiences with ours here that I try to avoid it. Maybe I'll just dash in there, and pick up 100 of them


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You gals got to think of it like rock stars or celebs with elegant pony tails. Bono in his better days, Johnny Depp, Daniel Day Lewis in last of the Mohicans...now there is nothing more manly than a guy with long hair. I just wish I could let my boys get past the awkward grow out stage so that I could give them a top knot.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy said:


> You gals got to think of it like rock stars or celebs with elegant pony tails. Bono in his better days, Johnny Depp, Daniel Day Lewis in last of the Mohicans...now there is nothing more manly than a guy with long hair. I just wish I could let my boys get past the awkward grow out stage so that I could give them a top knot.


Me, too, Missy. I keep trying to let it grow since I had to cut Tucker's this summer before leaving him with my brother for two weeks. I'm trying...really I am!...But it sure is messy in photos now and for the next several months-year.

Are you going to stick to it? We should both do it at the same time and encourage each other!


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Scooby in a top knot


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

scoobydoo said:


> Scooby in a top knot


Nice! :thumb:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

scoobydoo said:


> Hi Carole how old is Gabby?


Hi JO, geeze, nothing like taking a long time to answer you, lol. Sorry.
Gabby is 8 !/2 months now. She's about 10 1/2 lbs.
As for your groomers statement that scoobydoo is so big I say hahahaha.
My 3 year old Vinny is 20 lbs, now that is big. He is way over standard but he is what he is and I love him to death. Then again, my little Lulu is only 7 lbs and is 2 1/2 years old. 
I'm not sure when they stop growing, some mature way later than others.

I love his top! Thumbs up!!
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

If anyone is interested I have tried these rubber bands and I love them. They are itty bitty small but they stretch and are very flexible. Bentley's top knot I only have to wrap 2 times, Evye's 3. They suggest snipping out versus pulling out. Even leaving in for about 36 hours at a time, they did not cause any matting. The site also shows little scissors with a blunted tip so you don't cut any excess hair. I also ordered the band holder. The bands are 1000 for $10.00 and the scissors $4.00. I ordered the medium.

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/smallbands.html


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just wanted to add that the above mentioned site sells Madan brushes. A friend gave me one recently and I love it, I actually love it so much that I use it on my hair. I also see that now they make a long pin brush (reg in 22 mm I think) and also small ones.

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/la...=category/se=pin/sf=prod_group/se=Brushes.htm


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

These are the bands that I use for my dogs top knots. They are super stretchy and they do not pull the hair like the latex do and they are only like $1.86 for 500 and you can get them in black, brown, clear or multi colors. I leave them in for about 3 to 4 days at a time and have no issues with webbing or matting around the band. And I always cut the bands out, never pull them out.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Braiding-Rubber-Bands/SBS-632007,default,pd.html


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Heather !!! I paid 5 times more than I had to. :der: I imagine my bag of 1000 will last me quite a while but I have saved this link.


----------

